# What are you drinking right now?



## Yaya

Mai tai.......


----------



## PillarofBalance

I'd love a mai tai right now...  Having an ice cold yuengling.


----------



## I bench 135x5

Pepsi! Heard the macros will allow me to increase max bench!


----------



## #TheMatrix

I had 4 sapporos at wok n fire yesterday.
I wanted to post but this thread was made today....


Basically


----------



## AlphaD

Just had a Jack on the rocks, waiting for Mrs Alpha to get home for some fun time.


----------



## PillarofBalance

AlphaD said:


> Just had a Jack on the rocks, waiting for Mrs Alpha to get home for some fun time.



Steak and a BJ day...


----------



## meat

AlphaD said:


> Just had a Jack on the rocks, waiting for Mrs Alpha to get home for some fun time.



I've always like a glass or two of jack on the rocks on occasion. 

And right now, ice cold water with a lemon squeezed into it. In fact, four of these so far since dinner.


----------



## RustyShackelford

Red bull & vodka


----------



## Capt'n Ron

Ranger IPA. From New Belgium Brewery


----------



## Yaya

Mai tai number 5.. Mrs yaya is gonna be pissed tomorrow


----------



## Rumpy

I'm trying to save myself for a week of out of town binge drinking, starting Sunday night


----------



## PillarofBalance

Yaya said:


> Mai tai number 5.. Mrs yaya is gonna be pissed tomorrow



Just remind her that if she lost some weight and maybe wore some make up from time to time yaya wouldn't have to drink so much.


----------



## BigGameHunter

Rex Goliath 42lb rooster (cheap wine)


----------



## Rumpy

I do need to grill some meat tonight.  A margarita sure would go good with it


----------



## Yaya

I ate fish all day... I practice lent..I love jesus

Mai tai number 7..

Not kidding


----------



## Rumpy

Yaya, if you need 7, you're making them wrong.


----------



## Yaya

Rumpy said:


> Yaya, if you need 7, you're making them wrong.



Lol I agree

However..I don't. . I have a Chink make them at a local sushi/China joint...

Pure titted mai tai...

Powerful shit...I'm a monster...legit drink like a terrorist at a parade full of white American christians


----------



## Bro Bundy

i wanna drink some milf pussy juice..man i havent drank in months .alcohol that is..pussy juice  i drink more then water


----------



## meat

yaya said:


> lol i agree
> 
> however..i don't. . I have a chink make them at a local sushi/china joint...
> 
> Pure titted mai tai...
> 
> Powerful shit...i'm a monster...legit drink like a terrorist at a parade full of white american christians



lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rumpy

Yaya said:


> like a terrorist at a parade full of white American christians



Now you're just describing Doc


----------



## Joliver

I am drinking whole milk.


----------



## Malevolence

He is always serious


----------



## mistah187

Just killed a 12 pack to watch it die! Bud lights though lol.


----------



## Pinkbear

View attachment 964


im only having one beer


----------



## #TheMatrix

Puerto rican coffee.....

Black.
Morning gents.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Just drank about 10 frozen drinks on a beach. 

#youcanbeawinneratthegameoflife


----------



## Yaya

DieYoungStrong said:


> Just drank about 10 frozen drinks on a beach.
> 
> #youcanbeawinneratthegameoflife



Where r u? Lucky fuk


----------



## meat

Damn, you guys kill me! I can't drink much with the gear or my liver will turn to stone. The occasional couple of mixed drinks yes, but nothing like when I was 21, could use gear, and drink like a wild man. Oh well. That's 41, not 21 for me...


----------



## Yaya

meat said:


> Damn, you guys kill me! I can't drink much with the gear or my liver will turn to stone. The occasional couple of mixed drinks yes, but nothing like when I was 21, could use gear, and drink like a wild man. Oh well. That's 41, not 21 for me...



The only reason I don't run orals anymore

But still I take my..milk thistle,  liv52, and NAC..just to be safe


----------



## meat

I don't do orals anymore either, and it KILLS me to not be able to take drol anymore! I was 'thinking' about some var, but can't even do that. Damn! Just damn!!! Oh well. As for me, I'll take 1,200mg NAC/day, 1,200mg milk thistle/day, and 3 grams EPA and DHA rich fish oil/day with the inj stuff.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Eh. I'm running var right now. Var does nothing to my liver. Screws my lipid profile 6 ways to Sunday though.


----------



## meat

DieYoungStrong said:


> Eh. I'm running var right now. Var does nothing to my liver. Screws my lipid profile 6 ways to Sunday though.



That makes me feel better. I'd just want it for cutting, and would, of course, get panels done while on.


----------



## Yaya

Modelo.....now what for dinner.? Mexican maybe


----------



## Georgia

Yaya you're not a spic quit drinking that stuff. Drink a Heineken or Yuengling...my two favorites. I am actually drink a Yuengling right now and grilling up some chicken!


----------



## Yaya

Heineken??
Well I'm not black either


----------



## Georgia

I have been drinking a lot of Moscato D'Asti. Crap is delicious. Drink a whole bottle by myself in one day.


----------



## Hero Swole

I don't know why people drink that juengling crap. I'm not a beer snob but got damn i don't like that beer. 

Got some Bacardi and Dr pepper on deck.


----------



## Georgia

Hero Swole said:


> I don't know why people drink that juengling crap. I'm not a beer snob but got damn i don't like that beer.
> 
> Got some Bacardi and Dr pepper on deck.



I can drink anything. Yuengling is the smoothest IMO. I enjoy the liquors, mixed drinks, beers, and some wine. You should've seen how drunk I was on the last cruise I went on. Ordered everything.


----------



## ProteinFarts

my 5th beer. Lately it's 2 steps forward. 1.5 steps back every Friday and Wednesday night. Date nights with the wife lol.


----------



## Azog

Warm water...meh.


----------



## Seeker

Home made wine


----------



## Bravo187

I ran out of Rogue Brutal IPA so I had to drink some old Corona in the back of the fridge.


----------



## liquid

Jameson FTW


----------



## #TheMatrix

Coffee again....


----------



## NbleSavage

Georgia said:


> I have been drinking a lot of Moscato D'Asti. Crap is delicious. Drink a whole bottle by myself in one day.



This is my go-to bottle when I'm trying to romance Missus Savage.


----------



## Yaya

Yuengling...This shit sux..

Much better in boston then this shit

What a gay ass trend


----------



## Yaya

Yaya said:


> Yuengling...This shit sux..
> 
> Much better in boston then this shit
> 
> What a gay ass trend



The label isn't bad but it's shit..

Sam adams brick red or ipa blows this shit away


----------



## PillarofBalance

Yaya said:


> Yuengling...This shit sux..
> 
> Much better in boston then this shit
> 
> What a gay ass trend



I regret my purchase


----------



## Yaya

If u got it drink it.. I had about 3 at the dockside hoping it would grow on me....it didnt..had to take a shot of Jack to get back to being a full blown man


----------



## Yaya

Yaya said:


> If u got it drink it.. I had about 3 at the dockside hoping it would grow on me....it didnt..had to take a shot of Jack to get back to being a full blown man



As a matter of fact...because I joined the gay trend and had 3 the only thing that will revive my manhood is drinking 4 ccs of TNE and then squirting 2 ccs on my chest and lighting it on fire..heard guacoil is flammable.. After the flame burns out I will go back to my fridge and drink a bud red


----------



## DieYoungStrong

I'm was just drinking mamosas by a pool. Now I'm drinking bud lights watching my wife get ready for dinner, and trying to get her to blow me while the kids are napping. No luck so far. 

God damn I don't want to go home tomorrow am. I am excited to blast some TNE and squat though.


----------



## #TheMatrix

Is yaya replying and quoting himself?


----------



## Yaya

#TheMatrix said:


> Is yaya replying and quoting himself?



Yes....

I did and ur an asset to the hashtag


----------



## TriniJuice

Sugar...Water...And Purple


----------



## #TheMatrix

Yaya said:


> Yes....
> 
> I did and ur an asset to the hashtag



You mean the pound key?

Youre an asset to the board.....and stink bombs.


----------



## bvs

100% OJ mmmmm....


----------



## Yaya

Hopefully something really soon..

I love drinking and having muscles at the same time


----------



## Yaya

Mai tai #3


----------



## Assassin32

Crown Royal Black on the rocks.


----------



## Yaya

.......#6.....


----------



## Rumpy

Right now, I'm drinking too much, have been all week


----------



## j2048b

Coors light pints and 12 ouncers, getting that biceps workout in!


----------



## Yaya

Guess what.???

Mai tai and this new ping pong makes them strong

Wowzer


----------



## Yaya

...................#3


----------



## BigGameHunter

Water these days.


----------



## DarksideSix

jameson, strait.


----------



## Hero Swole

Sam Adams Boston lager


----------



## Yaya

Hero Swole said:


> Sam Adams Boston lager


If ur ever in boston try the Samuel adams brick red...only served in the Boston area on tap..hands down Sams best beer


----------



## Mason

Rogue- Dead Guy Ale, wishing I could try a brick red. Sam Adams makes some good beer.


----------



## NbleSavage

12 oz coffee with 30 grams organic unpasteurized honey cuz' cheat day.


----------



## #TheMatrix

.....lately water. I dont want my urine to look like soy sauce.


----------



## DarksideSix

coffee, black....with a little gun powder in it.  makes a man hard!


----------



## Rumpy

Mai Tai at the fireside in Las Vegas, for Yaya






[/IMG]


----------



## stonetag

Rumpy said:


> Mai Tai at the fireside in Las Vegas, for Yaya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Wow...a flaming one no less! lol


----------



## Rumpy

Oh, no, that's just the angle of the pic, the fire is in the center of the pool, not on the drink.


----------



## jennerrator

Rumpy said:


> Oh, no, that's just the angle of the pic, the fire is in the center of the pool, not on the drink.



you're in Vegas right now?


----------



## Rumpy

Jenner said:


> you're in Vegas right now?



Got home late last.  Just woke up today.


----------



## jennerrator

Rumpy said:


> Got home late last.  Just woke up today.



lol, nice..you like it there? I live so close I have burned myself out on that place!


----------



## Rumpy

I do like it, but this was for a convention so I didn't have too much time to play


----------



## MS1605

Black coffee. 

Would Kill for some Three floyds right now. DNP says no...


----------



## TheLupinator

Knob Creek - Smoked Maple. not bad, not too sweet, and it being 90proof really balances out the flavor

The Knob Creek was a Bday present from most recent ex-gf.. Usually a Scotch and Amaretto drinker, occasionally some Grand Marnier... still got half a bottle of Barbera D'Asti, as a nice Italian red is a must in my house.


----------



## Yaya

Gonna tip a glass for the ultimate warrior tonight..

Not a mai tai..
Not a beer...

Something ultimate


----------



## Yaya

Maybe I will take a 3 wise man shot and run around my neighborhood shaking people's cars while squirting children in the chest with TNE

All while having arm tassels and a painted face....grrrrrrrrr naaarrhrhh


----------



## Gt500face

liquid anadrol


----------



## Rumpy

Jol's urine is like 30 proof halo


----------



## Joliver

Rumpy said:


> Jol's urine is like 30 proof halo



I took so much halo on my last peaking cycle, my car's OnStar voice deepened.  Bitch had an attitude too....


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Yaya said:


> Maybe I will take a 3 wise man shot and run around my neighborhood shaking people's cars while squirting children in the chest with TNE
> 
> All while having arm tassels and a painted face....grrrrrrrrr naaarrhrhh





joliver said:


> I took so much halo on my last peaking cycle, my car's OnStar voice deepened.  Bitch had an attitude too....



I can't decide which one I want to see more


----------



## AlphaD

Gt500face said:


> liquid anadrol



^^^ ditto ..... thats all my liver will handle for now. ....i alright with that because i am loving the drol!


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Special toast to Yaya and family. God bless.


----------



## Yaya

Wow doc... The Yaya ' s are honored. .

If I was pob I would demote rowdybrad and make you a supermod


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Yaya said:


> Wow doc... The Yaya ' s are honored. .
> 
> If I was pob I would demote rowdybrad and make you a supermod



I'd rather see tiller as supermod. I lack the qualifications and never would have come up with LNE


----------



## Rumpy

I was going to break out the jose cuervo reserva de la familia for you Yaya, but now that you're voting for Doc as the next super mod, sorry bro.


----------



## Yaya

Rumpy said:


> I was going to break out the jose cuervo reserva de la familia for you Yaya, but now that you're voting for Doc as the next super mod, sorry bro.



I was gonna vote for u as next admin after pob retires


----------



## Yaya

Just vote for me as favorite vet and toast me every now and then and we are good


----------



## Rumpy

LOL, well OK then I guess we're good, but I don't want PoB to retire.


----------



## Yaya

Captain and diet coke


----------



## Rumpy

Yaya said:


> Just vote for me as favorite vet and toast me every now and then and we are good



Had had a mai tai just for you yesterday, isn't that something?  Even posted a pic for you


----------



## Yaya

Rumpy said:


> LOL, well OK then I guess we're good, but I don't want PoB to retire.



He has a secret plan to leave here and join the mod staff over at poptartaddiction.com

Nothing we can do


----------



## Rumpy

Yaya said:


> Captain and diet coke



Done and done.  My blood is 10% rum and diet coke


----------



## Rumpy

Yaya said:


> He has a secret plan to leave here and join the mod staff over at poptartaddiction.com
> 
> Nothing we can do



He can do both.


----------



## Yaya

Rumpy said:


> Mai Tai at the fireside in Las Vegas, for Yaya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Sorry I didn't see this.. amazing..

I'm at a gook bar.. and will now order a mai tai

#inspired
#pingpongbarbymyself


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Hornitos shot #2


----------



## Yaya

Jack and diet coke... gonna have 9 then get my test/estrogen levels tested tomorrow


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Capt'n Ron said:


> Ranger IPA. From New Belgium Brewery



diddo this stuff is worse then crack I envision aa in my future b/c of it


----------



## StoliFTW

Yaya said:


> Jack and diet coke... gonna have 9 then get my test/estrogen levels tested tomorrow



.... Careful


----------



## stonetag

Water, I'm in trouble from drinking, not Johnny law, Johnny Ol'lady.  Dammit


----------



## Jada

2% percent milk


----------



## Yaya

Beer number 6 and already down 3 shots of jack


----------



## Hardpr

bombay and grapefruit


----------



## BigGameHunter

Whoops Milk


----------



## Yaya

Water......With ice


----------



## jennerrator

Yaya said:


> Water......With ice



Me too..........


----------



## lightweight

Water from Kroger. It's about all I drink.


----------



## stonetag

Accidently drank some chew spit earlier, but I can still taste it, that count?


----------



## lightweight

When u used to chew that was a fear of mine. My roommate in the army drank my spit because I was using a beer bottle.


----------



## Assassin32

Crown on the rocks.


----------



## NbleSavage

Had two fingers of Angels Envy with one rock last night. Smooooth....

Now, coffee with some organic honey.


----------



## Yaya

Mai tai with 151


----------



## iJMorgan

Sugar free kool aid


----------



## NbleSavage

Some carbonated water with a spritz of acai berry


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Had a bunch of micro brew beers last night. 

Drinking water and ice coffee today. It is hot though. High life's are calling.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

In honor of Yaya and family....Mai Tai and a jalapeño margarita


----------



## HollyWoodCole

Johnny Walker Black on the rocks..........

Tough to beat that IMO


----------



## Seeker

Coconut margaritas. All dam day!


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Pussy juice.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

DieYoungStrong said:


> Pussy juice.



Make sure to go back for a refill at some point


----------



## omerfo

Gallon of water


----------



## Yaya

Mai tai ..........


----------



## HydroEJP88

Gallon of water and Yuengling's for days


----------



## schultz1

Mango gatorade, ice ****ing cold.


----------



## jennerrator

a giant ass ice coffee from Starbucks...yes I have become a slave to my morning brew 

on another note, it's one step below sex in the pleasure department


----------



## Rumpy

Jenner said:


> on another note, it's one step below sex in the pleasure department



If coffee is one step below, you need a better man


----------

